# How were you all feeling at 15 weeks?



## Nothing

I'm 15w2d today with my first so very excited and anxious and everything else in-between :)

Hi all hope everything is going well for you all. I was just wondering how you were feeling at 15 weeks? I still feel very tired during the day and also feel like my stomach has got smaller? I've had scans and everything looks fine I guess I just still find it all a huge worry (I had an MMC at a scan where the baby was lost at 8w2d so can't help but worry even though I've had 3 good scans, the last one at 12w6d). I've been finding that I'm stull bunged up and also that my upper stomach aches (like I've been doing sit ups) and in the last 2 weeks have had 2 occasions where I've felt really sick, not actually been sick but close to it, one was after eating home made scotch eggs which i thought the pork was a but undercooked but my DH says i'm worrying and that it wasn't as he ate 80% of it. 

Did any of you feel anything at this point? In desperation to know everything is still ok with my baby when I really concetrate I feel like I can feel a fluttering, but sometimes I think maybe its my own heartbeat in my stomach but it doesn't have that pulsing feel it definitely feels softer more bubbly but it is regular motion so could be my heart beat???

I can't believe I've got to this stage now, but can't wait for the next 25 weeks as want baby to be here now :):) xx


----------



## xjennax

Hey :flower:

Im 15+2 today as well :happydance: and I think I feel much better than I did the first 12 weeks, don't have MS anymore and I definitely have more energy although I still do get tired but that's more down to the lack of sleep i'm getting at the moment as I'm struggling getting comfy in bed. I felt that kinda bunged up feeling a few weeks ago, it felt like everything I ate just sat above my stomach n made me feel that achey feeling across the top of my tummy like I'd been doing sit ups. It actually turned out I had really bad acid indigestion. I didn't actually have heartburn or anything although I threw up one night and it was all acid that came up and burnt all the back of my throat (tmi sorry). Went to the docs and she prescribed me some peppermint peptac which tastes like peppermint flavoured glue btw, but it really helped.


----------



## bubbles777

Hiya, congrats on your pregnancy. I stopped being sick about 15 weeks I think although some strong smells still make me feel queasy. Round ligament pain started kickin in abit too. Keep a hot water bottle to hand. xx


----------



## xjennax

Oh also I haven't felt anything yet, sometimes I do lie in bed n try concentrate really hard and like you sometimes I think I feel something but I don't know if it's my own heartbeat or not. I've been told by some people it feels like a washing machine in your tummy, feels like bubbles popping a bit like if you were to have wind and also that it feels like someones pinging you with their finger from inside your tummy.


----------



## holly2012

hi hun,

im 15+4 today and i feel a bit like you. You want to know baby is ok and are excitedly looking forward to your next scan. I'm quite sure my baby is fine as i have a do have a doppler so i listen in to my baby every couple of days. Last night i found the heartbeat straightaway and could hear it jumping around like mad! I have thought about going for a private scan before hand as im too impatient, but unsure at min as my nhs scan is only just over 3 weeks away.

I dont think im showing as yet. I think my bumps appeared before around 16wks-ish, but i aways forget. hubby reckons im showing already, but i think im still going thru the podgy stage as my trousers are quite tight. I was supposed to be doing weekly pics so i can see the changes.

I am feeling little flutters, but if i didnt know what i was feeling i could of mistaken them for something else. i think they say movement is felt from 18wks for 1st time mums?? I suppose everyone is different.

One thing that is still annoying me is that im forever feeling light-headed which is making anything hard work.

I do feel like reaching 15wks is an achivement you kind of feel like you've attually walked into the 2nd timester properly and can start to enjoy the pregnancy more and start planning things. I just want my bump to start showing properly and to get some nice maternity clothes lol.


----------



## Nothing

Hey good to hear from you all and glad you're all doing well, its good to know what I'm feeling isn't unusual.... I hadn't thought of indigestion but it does generally come around eating foods that I get the aches, I'll keep an eye out for that one. I think the washing machine description is a good one, or just a little flickering and the more I think of it I think its not my heartbeat its the LO partying about (I'm just remembering back to the 12wk scan where it was just wriggling everywhere and I can only liken it to mario cart could almost imagine the noises they all make going around the track when I think of the way LO was pinging off my sides and rolling about - you all probably think I'm weird now LOL) I'm kind of liking telling myself its the baby as then it gives me reassurance and helps me relax, I have heard that its not usually felt til later in the first ones though
I'd love to get a doppler I've seen the rental ones and they seam really good value, I'd probably only want it for a couple of months, did you buy yours? The only thing is I worry I'll end up getting obsessive and constantly checking it then winding myself up!!
Have you had a private scan? I did at 9 weeks (thought I was between 8&9), I just wanted to check all was ok as I was getting so paranoid after the last time, I'm glad I did it for the reassurance as it would have been 3 more weeks to wait for the proper one the only thing is mine was expensive I think I paid about £70 and it was so rushed, they literally were about 5 mins and I didn't feel like I got to ask any questions as I was on my way out by the time I'd thought of them!! I can't wait for my next one though, I've got my next midwife appointment next week, do they try and hear the heart beat then?
I can sympathise with the light headedness, I've had that a few times too, ridiculous things like carrying things up the stairs, I'm not that unfit....! And sometimes a really racy heart when I do it too. Its putting me off the gym as I think I'll struggle even though they've changed my programme to a light one :)
only 25 more for us to go :) Getting excited, I haven't bought anything I want to get to at least 20 weeks but have already been looking at buggys, just want to get an idea of how much its gonna cost me, just don't want to get carried away xx


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, I'm 15 + 1 weeks and feeling much better than I was. MS went a few weeks ago, and have a bit more energy. Still getting tired, from time to time though. I have quite a bump developing now and I am getting a bit of movement/kicks now.

I bought a doppler at the weekend and it's hard not to get obsessive with it. I find it so relaxing to listen to the heartbeat, and hear the kicks. The other day he/she got hiccups!

Looking forward to 20 week scan but nervous as didn't have any screening.


----------



## AC1987

I was feeling pretty good at 15 weeks, I started to feel movement every few days too :)


----------



## Lyd

Hi I was still so so sick at 15 weeks because I even remember posting a thread about how I was near 16 weeks and still so ill. Lol I really had it unlucky I think I suffered from bloody everything that gets mentioned lol but thankfully I'm doing alot better now. Take care xxxx


----------



## equikm

I was feeling ok in fact mainly worrying I wasn't pregnant as not as tired but still hormonal! Come 16 weeks I had lots of stretching pains and my bump feels as though it may pop soon. I've had one wee flutter yesterday that made me think was it maybe the baby but on the whole I'm not feeling very pregnant. Boobs still big and still can't eat potatoes but im desperate for 20 week scan and to feel some definite movement. It's my first pregnancy so I'm not sure what to expect and come on here lots so I don't pester my MW with silly questions lol :)

Congrats too btw :)


----------



## Excited4First

My morning sickness and feelings of being tired pretty much stopped between 15 and 16 weeks. Since then, I have felt great!! Also, I didn't feel movement until 18 weeks on the dot! :flower:


----------



## beccad

Sick and tired! I didn't have a bump then, although was starting to feel a bit fatter.


----------



## Nothing

I have a little bump so far - I'm wearing my usual work trousers though pretty much confined to the baggier cut ones, really need to sort out some trousers. And my SIL was feeling my tummy on Sunday and was saying it was really hard which she said was great as it meant the uterus was thickening, I had no idea, I had my first MW appointment at 8 weeks and then I haven't my next until next week so with it being my first I've no idea about anything, thank goodness I have you guys to ask :) Its alot better since we started telling people as my SIL has 2 and so does my sister. 
Hopefully like some of you guys my tiredness will ease off soon


----------



## cut3ypie

I'm 15+2 today and from 6 weeks til last week was as sick as a dog!lost half a stone too but since last week I ad a big bleed(went to hospital )and its been a heavy spotting since :( but sickness wise,it just disappeared ova nite.so Dr got me on weight gain milkshake at mo cuz I'm only small an could of dun without losing half a stone.Dr has put me on bedrest now so its just a waiting game til my detailed scan as then they can see all the placenta as they think it could be placenta privia,time will tell.so to answer ya,question I don't know cuz I've swapped sickness for bleeding.just wanna get to Sept!!!but still seems so far way :( x x good luck x


----------



## septemberbaby

I'm just under 15 weeks and I still feel light headed a lot too...the bad sickness has mainly gone, but I still can't eat much (not a bad thing, I think I overdid it a bit before I got pregnant). I've had a headache for 2 days now and don't want to take any painkillers...but if it's still this bad tomorrow I'll call the midwife and ask if it's okay to take a couple of paracetamol (from what people on here say it's okay, but I'd rather ask my own midwife for reassurance!).

Yesterday I got so light headed at the shopping centre that I had to almost sit down in front of he self serve till in boots and then run out when II had paid and lay down on a park bench! :D people must have thought I was crazy as I'm not really showing that much yet.

As for the popping you've felt...I'd think it's the baby too...or maybe the placenta? I sometimes get really really regular little waves...I think it may be the pulsing of the placenta...but I was also wondering...does that pulsing coincide with my own heartbeat, or is it a seperate thing altogether? I also think I have felt some light flutters as early as last week, but I don't believe I will feel proper kicks until much later on.

I have 6 weeks to wait until the 20 week scan and it's killing me!! :D

cut3ypie, I hope the bleeding/spotting stops and you feel better soon!


----------



## spikey doodle

I didn't have MS in 1st tri, always had an enormous appetite since becoming pregnant, but slept a lot. I was hoping to get some energy back in my 2nd tri, but to no avail. 

I'm 15+4 and feel incredibly lethargic and lazy all the time. I do have occasional good days, when I feel energetic, but they are rare. I really do not like feeling like this and am starting to wonder if it the pregnancy or me! 

Headaches that won't go away have also appeared, although I still drink loads of water.

I have less appetite for things, a lot of foods don't interest me anymore. I feel fat and blobby! I have gained an enormous amount of weight, 28lbs to be exact, which on a small 120lbs frame feels massive! 

I can't feel baby yet, I do have frequent back and abdomen pains, probably stretching, but nothing too terrible.

Baby is otherwise doing well, as I listen to hb now and again, and it sounds like a runaway train, going 300mph!


----------



## campn

I'm 16 weeks and 5 days today but I remember when I was exactly 15 weeks, I started feeling flutters!! They happen every now and then and only when I'm still, I can usually tell when she is awake or when she is sleeping. I've lots of energy back but lots of heartburn every single night. My MS is barely there, I've only got sick once since the second trimester. YAY! So far I've gained 3-4 lbs which my OB thinks is just great. 

Also, ugh, constipation! It gets better when I eat lots of fiber which I forget to do on a daily basis!


----------



## Nothing

Ah you have a doppler - starting to really want one now!! I'm hoping at my appointment next week the midwife will check that. I don't think my DH will go for me getting one as he knows i'll be on it every 5 mins....
I had the same as you, no sickness at all just the odd bout of nausea and the only thing that did hit me was tiredness and coldness! So by 9pm most evenings until about 2 weeks ago i was on the sofa with a fleece blanket and asleep.... I'm still getting the tiredness now it comes in waves but not so cold. 
I'm a bit weird with food too, I normally am indecisive but worse now as I seem to want the things I cant have so it takes me even longer to decide (what I'd do for a prawn cocktail LOL ) and seem to be going for either plain foods, or foods that aren't too mixed/complex and also have a much sweeter tooth!


----------



## spikey doodle

septemberbaby said:


> I have 6 weeks to wait until the 20 week scan and it's killing me!! :D

Arghhh....me too! It feels like an eternity!

Nothing: Yeah I used to get those cold feelings too, kinda weird like I just couldn't get warm. Are you feeling really flakey too? I have become so lethargic it's beginning to depress me!

No worries about the doppler, it's kinda fun, but I don't find it addictive. I don't listen every day. Just now and again before going to bed :D


----------



## cloud9

im 15+5 today and have been feeling alot better lately! although i seem to be taking to pregnancy well i haven't had much aches and pains or complaints really the only symptom ive had from the very beginning is gagging when brushing my teeth! i have noticed since 12/13 weeks too trips to the bathroom have been less im only going twice during the night now and have been feeling sleepy i cant seem to keep my eyes open and when i zonk i zonk!....sometimes in the middle of speaking to dh!! lol! 
this last week or so maybe less, i have felt flutters but dont think im getting any bigger, my shape has changed my stomach is more rounded but im still in my pre pregnancy clothes i have a feeling the next few weeks are going to be really exciting! we will all start to feel our little ones kick soon and the 20 week scan is nearing closer! (though mine is not until im 21+6 so got a bit longer to wait!) I think im going to be one of those women who grow overnight they wake up and nothing fits them lol!


----------



## equikm

Nothing - you might be anaemic? I am always tired and cold still and my iron levels were low at 15 weeks. MW told me to eat better and have them checked again but I still feel the same despite massive effort with iron rich and vitamin c diet. Looks like I will have to take iron supplements which I was hoping to avoid as I have IBS :(


----------



## Nothing

yeah I'm the same - feels like the 20 week scan is aaaages away - and my DH just said a big fat no to the doppler... I might go home and work on him :)
I'm not even sure when my 20 wk scan will actually be, does it tend to get scheduled after your 16wk appointment or will they just send me an appointment? I think thats what they did with the 12 wk one?
Spikey - I have moments of flakiness but moreso when I have slightly exerted myself, ie taking a bag of wet laundry upstairs (how pathetic....) I got a bit like that. I'm definitely more of an air head than usual LOL so god knows what I'll be like towards then end. I put that down to the tiredness so hopefully I'll perk up over the next few weeks so work doesn't think I've lost the plot...
My shape has definitely changed my hubby says that, he said if you look its pretty obvious as my stomach now starts going out alot lower down, I think maybe i'm not as big as I might not be so bloated as around 13-14 weeks i felt massive but now not so bad. It seems to get larger as the day goes on??
Cloud9 - what a pain having to wait until then, but then when you get your scan and everything is healthy you'll only have to wait 2 weeks until its classed as viable. 
If only they'd invent your own personal home ultrasound :)


----------



## Nothing

equikm - that could be something, I have had problems with iron in the past, never that bad so i had ferrous sulphate for a bit a few years ago and sometimes when I was giving blood they said my iron was on the lower side? I have to go to the docs soon as I have an underactive thyroid also so i'll ask him to check that too


----------



## equikm

Nothing - I've had low iron before too and apparently as volume increases in pregnancy it can be quite common - plus the level the want you to have allows for slight dilution but not a lot. Normal range for women 12.0 is bottom end and in pregnancy it's 11.5. May vary slightly in each area due to protocols but I've been knackered even with simple things and I was very fit before so it has to be this that's causing it - walk u stairs and get out of breath! Feel about 80 year old lol. Might just be me but be worth saying anyway and get on the iron rich diet won't do any harm :) x


----------



## Nothing

Thanks - I didn't know that, I know my thyroid levels deplete when pregnant but never even thought of that and since I've always been borderline then its probably very possible it could be low? Might explain why when Im generally fit that i feel like a gerryatric LOL


----------



## spikey doodle

Haha yeah, I get the out of breath thing too now and again, especially when I have to get up in the middle of the night to wee :blush:

My iron was checked at 9 weeks, but not since, never had anemia issues in the past.

Nothing: Hehe, work on DH for that doppler, fingers crossed! There are loads of 2nd hand ones on ebay. I didn't buy the most expensive one with the fancy digital heart rate, a simple one will do just as well.


----------



## cut3ypie

I av my scan on 23rd of next month and I wanna know what I've got in ere lol.this pregnancy has been fought with problems but still striding on.I wanna girl as I've got 2 very active boys one 4 other 3 and boy they are close but when the do argue,watch out!since I found out I've been expecting I wanna girl.I think it is cuz of the sickness I ad,ad none of it with my boys but my partner keeps jinxing me and saying its a boy everytime a new complication happens!! I think I av 4 weeks til detailed scan and can't wait.if I get that far!?!defo get ya iron looked at hun but til last week it was a struggle to make a coffee but it all disappearing now but on bedrest so don't matter how much energy I got at mo!!sods law huh ;) x x hope it eases for you x x doppler sounds great,av to look at them,just for peace of mind :) x


----------



## Redbear21

Hi everyone
I am at a funny stage where I don't feel pregnant at the moment, like some of you. Boobs have finally grown though! And tummy is definitely looking like there is a baby in there! I thought I felt some flutterings in the last couple of weeks but wasn't sure (despite this being my 3rd baby!) But am worried now as don't feel like there have been any for a few days. Got a midwife appt in a week where they check the heartbeat and so am hoping I'll be reassured then.

Thankfully the MS has pretty much gone away now but still feel tired by 9pm every night!

Happy pregnancies everyone x


----------

